# 29er Gallerie



## b.olaf (11. März 2006)

Ich hoffe so eine Gallerie gibt es in diesem Forum noch nicht. 

Ich fang mal an mit meinem 2005er GF X-Caliber.

Und jetzt rein mit Euren twenty-niners!!


----------



## Levty (11. März 2006)

Haben die Felgen nicht 28" und heißen nur 29"er ?
Sehr schick muss ich sagen! Gefällt mir...
...ich bleib bei 26"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted28419 (11. März 2006)

So hier mal mein 2005er Surly Karate Monkey:

ein paar Teile:
Surly Karate Monkey Rahmen schwarz, 22"
XT Naben
Salsa Delgado Cross Felgen (32°) 
Race Face Turbine 180mm Kurbeln
Race Face BB, Lenker and Griffe
Gang: 34:18 oder 34:19 je nach Rennkurs
Thomson Stütze
FSA Vorbau 
Schwalbe Albert Reifen
Avid SD 7 mit Nokon Zügen

Das Gewicht wollt ihr doch gar nicht wissen!  Nur so ein Tip der Rahmen allein wiegt 2,9 kg und die Gabel so 1,1 kg ungekürzt! Tja dieser Stahlrahmen hält aber garantiert 10 Jahre.

Edit: Nochwas der BDR nervt doch tierisch! Warum lassen die da keine 29er zu?! Und ich will nix von Vorteilen etc. hören, dann sollen gefälligst alle leute kleienr als 1,80m 24" Laufräder fahren. Wo kann ich beim BDR Beschwerde einlegen


----------



## realbiker (11. März 2006)

Da kann ich mithalten ...

mein neues aus Stahl  











das von meinem Bruder


----------



## realbiker (11. März 2006)

und fast vergessen ... mein altes zu verkaufendes Fisher ...


----------



## marty_hd (29. März 2006)

Mein erster 29er, ein GF 229 Dual Sport das ich selber zusammen gebsatelt habe aus neugierde wegen der 29er Radgroesse.

Macht echt Spass, jetzt werde ich vielleicht ein 29er Soft Tail oder Full-Squish mir besorgen. 

Cheers,
Marty


----------



## Deleted28419 (9. September 2006)

So, 

da der BDR ja demnächst 29er erlaubt    ... Drecks Verein sag ich da nur! ... hier nun mein Surly Karate Monkey in aktuellem Schalter-Setup für eine Woche. Am Montag wird das Teil wieder ein Singlespeeder. Ich will nur mal wissen was so mit Schaltung auf einem 100km Marathon geht (Greifenstein Bike Marathon in Geyer am 10.09.06).

Ganz akkurate Singlespeedlastige Übersetzung: 34/46 zu 32:11 auf den großen Schlappen.

Ach waren das noch Zeiten wo 26, 36, 46 normal bei 26" waren und ein Block bis 28  

Sorry für das Tape auf der Kettenstrebe, aber mein Lizard Skin hab ich vor 1.5 Jahren entsorgt, weil sowas man ja nicht mehr brauchen tat ... Naja es kommt halt ab und zu anders.






grüße,
micha


----------



## Hupert (9. September 2006)

realbiker schrieb:
			
		

> und fast vergessen ... mein altes zu verkaufendes Fisher ...





...was jetzt so ausschaut und von meiner Holden bewegt wird.





 Is leider auch net ganz aktuell, weil die Gabel (Kommt evtl. mal ne Rba ran) mittlerweile gestripped ist und die Krone poliert (...aus Langeweile).


----------



## singlestoph (22. September 2006)




----------



## Hellspawn (23. September 2006)

Geil!
Wie hast Du die Übersetzung von Rennhebel auf V-Brake gemacht?


----------



## Gorth (25. September 2006)

Diacompe Bremshebel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellspawn (25. September 2006)

Gorth schrieb:


> Diacompe Bremshebel?



und die haben ne Hebelübersetzung für V-Brake?


----------



## Kendooo (26. September 2006)

Ja, genau. Gibts z.B. beim Roseversand


----------



## ufp (27. Dezember 2006)

singlestoph schrieb:


>


Hi.
Das mit dem (Brooks) Sattel hab ich mir auch schon 1000 Mal überlegt  , aber leider sprechen zwei Gründe dagegen: Gewicht und der Sattel, der bei mir derzeit oben ist (Bontrager), ist sehr bequem.
Aber irgendwann einmal werde ich mir auch so einen Brooks leisten. Auf meinem Stadtrad ist ja bereits einer oben.
Wie sind denn deine Erfahrungswerte bei längere fahrten?
Ist der dann immer noch so bequem? Denn normalerweise heißt es ja, je länger desto härter...



			
				saskathex schrieb:
			
		

> Gang: 34:18 oder 34:19 je nach Rennkurs


Wie machst du das wegen der Übersetzung (ändern)? Schraubst du jedesmal ein anderes Kettenblatt rauf?



> Thomson Stütze


Hat diese gebogene einen besonderen Grund? Bist du damit zufrieden(er)?



> Das Gewicht wollt ihr doch gar nicht wissen!


Doch, doch  .
Btw. willst du nicht einen zweiten passenden Flaschenhalter nehmen?

mfg wo-ufp1


mfg sv650-ufp


----------



## Don Trailo (29. Dezember 2006)

hier noch paddy`s ( ventana CH importeur) 29er


----------



## Deleted28419 (30. Dezember 2006)

sv650-ufp schrieb:


> Hi.
> Wie machst du das wegen der Übersetzung (ändern)? Schraubst du jedesmal ein anderes Kettenblatt rauf?
> Hat diese gebogene einen besonderen Grund? Bist du damit zufrieden(er)?
> Doch, doch  .
> ...



Nein, kein neues Kettenblatt! Das Blatt bleibt, aber ich habe mich jetzt auf eine 34:18 Übersetzung festgesetzt. Die passt fast immer. Nur im Winter, wenn der Schnee kommt, werd ich leichter gehen. Mittlerweile hab ich hinten auch wieder eine Singlespeednabe wie singlestoph, da lässt sich einfach fix das ritzel tauschen in 5 minuten auf 19 Zähne.

Die gebogene Sattelstütze hat einen Grund. Mit einer geraden bekomme ich keinen guten Kniewinkel hin, deshalb die Thomson mit Setback. Warum die Thomson? Hm, weil die erstens hält, zweitens setback hat, drittens über 400mm lang ist, viertens eine vernüftige Klemmung hat, und fünftens nicht allzu schwer ist.

Der Plaste-Flaschenhalter ist wieder ab, mir war nur zu dem Zeitpunkt der eine Aluhalter gebrochen. Generell müssen Fahrräder bei mir Fahren und halten und nicht immer absolut optisch-stimmig sein.

zu allerletzt das Gewicht: ich glaub ohne Schaltung so ungefähr 11,5 kg bei 22 Zoll okay, aber trotzdem schwer ... Aber für das neue Jahr ist ein 29er Alu SSp mit unter 10kg aus Restteilen zum großen Teil geplant. Mehr dazu wenn er fertig ist.


----------



## ufp (1. Januar 2007)

Gary Fisher X-Caliber 2006
Rahmen: Platinum Series ZR9000 internally and exernally butted aluminum
Disc specific: Genesis 29" Geometry
Laufräder: Bontrager Superstock 20 Disc wheelsystem
Reifen: Bontrager Jones XR 29x2.25 vorne, 2.2 hinten
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba SL Dual Air 80mm (External rebound, internal floodgate, external compression and lock-out)
Schaltung: SRAM X.7 rear derailleur + X.7 Trigger shifters + Shimano M510 Deore front derailleur
Kurbel: Bontrager Select 44/32/22
Bremsen: Avid BB7 (Ball Bearing) mechanische Scheibenbremse (vorne 180mm, hinten 160mm); Avid FR 5 Hebel
Pedale: Exustar E-PM81-SL clip+clipless
Größe: MC (17,5")
Farbe: Pearl Orange
ca. 13 KG schwer  













mfg sv650-ufp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

